# Burning Oil



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

My 05 Goat with 38000 miles is burning oil somehow. I bought it two months ago with 36000 on it and it is two quarts low already. Is this normal for this motor? I have only gotten on it 3 or 4 times and I baby it most of the time.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

no its not normal. is the car modded?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GOGTOGO said:


> My 05 Goat with 38000 miles is burning oil somehow. I bought it two months ago with 36000 on it and it is two quarts low already. Is this normal for this motor? I have only gotten on it 3 or 4 times and I baby it most of the time.


Not normal to burn that much.
Not saying this happened to your car but if you don't know the history of it it may be likely.....

Many who purchased this car new did not follow proper break-in procedure. Right off the lot people took this car to the track or just plain beat the snot out of it NOT allowing rings etc to seat correctly. This has been reported on here numerous times when these cars were new. Many reported excessive oil consumption and then we learned they didn't bother to read how to break the engine in and were strapped like you report... excessive oil consumption.

Is this the reason your car is doing this? Maybe. Could be other factors. Many abused this cars pushing them further than intended for normal road use. People think right out of the box they are track worthy.... WRONG. So, they enjoy the car, beat the snot out of it then things start to happen, then they dump them.... You come along see the car like it, get a good deal on it..... buy it........ then begin reporting excessive oil consumption, grinding sensations etc........ You are now the owner of a car that was trashed but hey it looks good and it drove great on the test drive, the ONLY short test drive before buying it....

NOT saying your car is this way but we've seen it all on here.... I would get the car checked out. Start saving.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

As stated above, not normal. Broken in correctly and driven moderately, as you described, these motors typically don't use/burn oil at all.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I see a lot of posts pop up where people have had problems with theirs... you know, common stuff like this. Must be from abuse or something.

I must have gotten REAL lucky with mine getting it second hand, from a dealer no less. Worst problem I've had is the rear seat stitching coming apart. A little clackity-clack from the diff while shifting in and out of 1st & 2nd at slow speeds, but seems normal to me.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you use cheap generic oil, it _can_ cause excessive oil consumption.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I've seen more oil consumption post for the LS2's than the LS1's. Some use oil, some use alittle and some don't use any. The LS2's came with low tension rings my guess is why it is so common. I'm not saying its normal but it seems to have been a common issue. Is it burning blue smoke?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I noticed mine was down on oil a little between oil changes. I bought a catch can and thats where most of it if not all of it is going.


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

Remember , alot of the gto`s were lease cars , meaning they got ran hard just for the thrillseekers out there , with no care to a long term relationship with the car .


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

markdavid said:


> Remember , alot of the gto`s were lease cars , meaning they got ran hard just for the thrillseekers out there , with no care to a long term relationship with the car .


I had never heard that before...really???...interesting...
Bill


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

*Burning oil*

Thanks for all the input. Upon closer inspection it was only a quart low and I just had the oil changed and used Full Synthetic Mobil One. I will monitor it and see how it does. The car is completely stock and there is no blue smoke coming from the exaust, hopefully it was cheap oil from the dealership. Keeping my fingers crossed. On the plus side a buddy of mine bought a brand new camaro ss and my goat pretty much left him in the dust, his was a auto though, but still was proud of my GTO I bought for 18000 compared to his 35000!


----------

